# Scioto questions



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

RiparianRanger said:


> Ten months ago I made a New Year's resolution to land a Fish Ohio smallmouth (20"). My typical stomping grounds are skinny water and the largest smallmouth I've caught year to date is 17". I occasionally make it to the Scioto and I believe Central Ohio's largest flow offers the best odds at a twenty-incher. A few questions for those of you that regularly fish the Scioto:
> 
> 1) At current levels is it safe to wade out to the sand bar / island below the Greenlawn dam? The water on the west side appears shallow enough to do so but it looks to be riddled with basketball sized rocks amid swift water.
> 
> ...


If it's Smallmouth you're after forget all of the above areas and head a bit North.

Good Saugeye, Wiper and Musky fishing South of the confluence, but Smallmouth? Not so much.

Also forget your dreams of a 20" Smallmouth, they're damn near impossible to find in moving water. A good number of like 19.75" Fish (I know of 3 caught in the last 10 days), but man finding one over 20" is a chore.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

The most expedient way to get your hands on the Holy Grail is to hit the Big Lake as often as you can, especially during pre-spawn and, well, right now. Even then twenty inches isn't a guarantee; I have caught tanks up there that fell shy of twenty. 

They are in the creeks, the rivers, and our inland lakes, but they are the smartest, wariest, and most lure shy of the bunch. It's axiomatic that they are the sharpest knives in the drawer, and, as such, not easily fooled. But Acklac is right: the stretch of the Scioto between downtown and Griggs is your best bet on that river. The problem, however, is that stretch gets a metric-ton of angler pressure, which makes the biggest girls that much more difficult to catch. 

Finding un-pressured, or under-pressured, water with suitable smallie habitat - big riffles, nice runs, deep pools - during peak times is your best bet, which means you might need to take a second look at the creeks. 

For what it's worth, I've caught exactly one in the five or six years I've been at it. And that would be from a sample size of maybe a thousand riverine bass.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

3 in 10 years one in Michigan one in erie one in a sw ohio flow. It was the longest at 21.250 but in no way the fattest


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

4 in 14 Years here. Thats out of Thousands of Smallmouth. Plenty of 19's...But only 4 over 20".


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Four total. Three out of Ohio (two with an FLW guide, lol) and one in Ohio.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

RiparianRanger said:


> What's the best way to fish between Griggs and the dam north of the confluence? Can it be waded? Anywhere to put-in? Kayak/canoe is not an option.


It's wadeable, although a yak would be more efficient if you want to cover a lot of water. Saw a putt-putt boat there once. Pretty annoying really; gave them the death stare every time they buzzed by me, lol...


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Rip,
If you had your PM on, I'd tell you which rock they're behind. Or PM me with your number. I'm itching to get out right now.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> Rip,
> If you had your PM on, I'd tell you which rock they're behind. Or PM me with your number. I'm itching to get out right now.


you can tell me


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

RiparianRanger said:


> Ten months ago I made a New Year's resolution to land a Fish Ohio smallmouth (20"). My typical stomping grounds are skinny water and the largest smallmouth I've caught year to date is 17". I occasionally make it to the Scioto and I believe Central Ohio's largest flow offers the best odds at a twenty-incher. A few questions for those of you that regularly fish the Scioto:
> 
> 1) At current levels is it safe to wade out to the sand bar / island below the Greenlawn dam? The water on the west side appears shallow enough to do so but it looks to be riddled with basketball sized rocks amid swift water.
> 
> ...


Rip--a buddy of mine works in the evenings at Fisherman's Warehouse and he goes almost daily on lunch to the area you're speaking of. I know he gets quite a few saugeye on twister tails, but I'll ask about the bronzebacks.

I nearly always fish out of the Scioto (1 to 2 times per week) and there is a particular hole that is supposed to have plenty of smallmouth there. I've caught only one, he wasn't big, (I don't always go for a specific species, but I normally go after saugeye if I'm honest) and I don't know about big ones, but I'm happy to share the area privately. It seems to be "well-known" but I virtually never see people there. Additionally, my friend told me about a certain spot on Big Walnut that I have not got to try yet.

Are you more north or south?


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Additional food for thought...I caught my 20 casting to a spot I've thrown a bait at hundreds of times over the years.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

I would start at Oshay dam and go south or start north of Oshay Personally. They are in there. My longest ever came from the humble tangy actually it was long skinny and almost 22 but if it weighed 3 pounds I'd eat my hat. Also that flow is not what it used to be (huge understatement). If you have a boat or fish at night they are in alum. Oh ya you could also do it with a kayak at alum but everywhere I've caught big smallmouth you would also need big well guts lol.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

The 3 twentys I have caught over last 30 years from fishing the Scioto were on nice sunny days in February.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Never have caught a 20...a few in the 18.75-19.5 range, thought a had a couple over the years but it turned out to be channels busting topwater at night.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

percidaeben said:


> The 3 twentys I have caught over last 30 years from fishing the Scioto were on nice sunny days in February.


My biggest smallmouth also come from late feb to early march after a few warmer days in a row.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Got your PM, Mike. Lemme know.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

RiparianRanger said:


> Ten months ago I made a New Year's resolution to land a Fish Ohio smallmouth (20"). My typical stomping grounds are skinny water and the largest smallmouth I've caught year to date is 17". I occasionally make it to the Scioto and I believe Central Ohio's largest flow offers the best odds at a twenty-incher. A few questions for those of you that regularly fish the Scioto:
> 
> 1) At current levels is it safe to wade out to the sand bar / island below the Greenlawn dam? The water on the west side appears shallow enough to do so but it looks to be riddled with basketball sized rocks amid swift water.
> 
> ...


I have been fishing the sciota for years and I haven't got one over 17 but I fish up north, 2lb fish is a good one up there. The mad river is full of nice bass around urbana, xenia and you can wade parts of it or float it. Al Linder says the best month of the year for a trophy smallmouth is october and I tend to believe everything that man says. 10 years ago my dad and I were fishing Erie out of Huron the first weekend in october and my dad landed a 7.2Lb smallie and then the very next weekend I went back to Huron and my buddy landed a 7.9 lb smallie, now is the time to catch a trophy. Dont forget... big fish like big baits especially this time of year.


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

I made this promise to myself in 2009. I was dead set on getting a FO. I didn't get one until 2015. It was from the scioto. I've gotten around a dozen 19s this year all from the scioto. No 20s though. 

Good luck but as everyone else has already said... It's freaking hard to do!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I've been at it for a good 30 years. I haven't gotten one. I've gotten a 19"r from Erie and a 18.5" is my best from flowing water.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

RiparianRanger said:


> Alum the lake, correct?


Your most realistic chance to catch a smallmouth over 20" in central Ohio would be Alum Creek Lake. There a quite a few that size in there IMO. I caught a 22.5" this spring and I know I lost a couple more that would of reached 20". I also caught one over 20" the previous two years. All of the ones I caught over 20" have been in the spring. For some reason I can't seem to find the really big ones later in the year. But I'll keep searching! Lol!


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

The place where I work is on Greenlawn. Everyday I drive over the bridge and see people fishing the dam/wading below it everywhere including the island. If you do decide to do this, be very careful as there was a drowning under the bridge (I believe) a few months back because there is supposedly a significant drop off not too far off the bank. Greenlawn avenue was closed down for few hours it seemed like. The building that I work it is literally right on the river. I've taken a pole out there (fishing above the dam) a few times and have caught a lot of different species of fish. The river is fairly deep behind the building. If you'd be interested in that send me a PM and maybe I can pull some strings. Beware of bums though.


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

We've caught a couple from a very popular canoeing river , and I've seen some real monsters on the kokosing, but never caught large ones on that river.


----------



## Hirneise (Mar 13, 2016)

I mainly fish for eyes on alum. But for some reason this year had not been so hot for eyes. More smallies this year on alum for me with decent size. I would have to say alum is your best chance at getting a FO smallie. My personal best came a week ago on alum with 6lb 21 1/2in smallie.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

MIGHTY said:


> The place where I work is on Greenlawn. Everyday I drive over the bridge and see people fishing the dam/wading below it everywhere including the island. If you do decide to do this, be very careful as there was a drowning under the bridge (I believe) a few months back because there is supposedly a significant drop off not too far off the bank. Greenlawn avenue was closed down for few hours it seemed like. The building that I work it is literally right on the river. I've taken a pole out there (fishing above the dam) a few times and have caught a lot of different species of fish. The river is fairly deep behind the building. If you'd be interested in that send me a PM and maybe I can pull some strings. Beware of bums though.


"Beware of bums"<Lol.....
The few times I've been down there lately I havnt met a mean person yet... Ha I get more spooked when I go to secluded damns in se Ohio.... 
Haha I will admit though. Being down that concrete hill at 4am I keep thinking im going to look back up and see a ax carrying clown....


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

Saugeyefisher said:


> "Beware of bums"<Lol.....
> The few times I've been down there lately I havnt met a mean person yet... Ha I get more spooked when I go to secluded damns in se Ohio....
> Haha I will admit though. Being down that concrete hill at 4am I keep thinking im going to look back up and see a ax carrying clown....


While I'm not paranoid, I do have a CCL for a reason...though it's hard to carry when wading.


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> "Beware of bums"<Lol.....
> The few times I've been down there lately I havnt met a mean person yet... Ha I get more spooked when I go to secluded damns in se Ohio....
> Haha I will admit though. Being down that concrete hill at 4am I keep thinking im going to look back up and see a ax carrying clown....





Saugeyefisher said:


> "Beware


I ALWAYS think of the times when Thomas Lee Dillon was shooting people in the areas we fished often...there's a spot on one of my favorite rivers that is a long stretch upstream from an old steel bridge in the middle of nowhere...my buddy and I would fish it a lot. Every time a car or truck would stop on that bridge and watch us it was unnerving. We would crouch a bit and Wade or paddle to the side if they sat there more than two or three minutes. We actually fished wills Creek the day after he shot a guy there.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

fritoking said:


> I ALWAYS think of the times when Thomas Lee Dillon was shooting people in the areas we fished often...there's a spot on one of my favorite rivers that is a long stretch upstream from an old steel bridge in the middle of nowhere...my buddy and I would fish it a lot. Every time a car or truck would stop on that bridge and watch us it was unnerving. We would crouch a bit and Wade or paddle to the side if they sat there more than two or three minutes. We actually fished wills Creek the day after he shot a guy there.


That would be very unnerving!!!! For anyone not familiar with that scumbag, Google him. What a sick person.


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

While a fish ohio river/ creek smallie is probably the most prized and stii on a bucket list of mine somewhere, i catch a few every year at alum. Last year i found a 23 1/2 inch monster there last year. I was sure a had a ski on, took a good 5 mins to get her in the boat. Likely the most fun catch for me thus far! Btw nearly all at night or at least dusk. Erie would be the obvios choice for mass numbers however. Caught several in two hours in early spring on year. That was a blast.
Good luck!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya there's a few storys floating around here during that time that are centered around that guy. Scary!


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

There's a fence that runs around the whole perimeter of my work. Behind the building there's an old road then the scioto river. You guys know how it is I'm sure, it's fairly wooded along the river. A couple of years ago I heard some heavy equipment behind my work making all kinds of noise and I asked someone what was going on. I guess the city of Columbus was back there destroying all the make shift houses the homeless had built and trying to do something about all of the trash. A week or so later, when I got off work I went out there with my boss's sons and I had no idea the scale of what was going on back there. There was a few wooden houses still left standing and it was actually kind of impressive what those people got accomplished. Then again, the amount of trash was staggering. One thing that stuck out to me was a pile of literally what seemed like hundreds of little propane tanks that one would use on a lantern. One of my boss's sons said there was a "community" back there at one point and there's still a few with homes up river some right along the side of 71 somewhere. Anyways, good luck on the fish Ohio smallie!!!


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

percidaeben said:


> That would be very unnerving!!!! For anyone not familiar with that scumbag, Google him. What a sick person.


I did look it up and now I remember. My mother--who IS a paranoid person--wouldn't let me do much of anything until they caught the guy. I used to love running around in the woods and going to the Ohio River. Thing is, I grew up in the northern panhandle of WV...nowhere near this.

What I remember in hindsight is thinking how exaggerated it all became. While I certainly do not scoff at 5 lost lives, I remember hearing it was "somebody every night" (so a few hundred) and he was all over the place. Or how when somebody shoplifted at GB market (we called it "Jeebs") there was clearly an ax murderer on the loose.

The net affect is that it used to take me a while to settle down when camping. I like to hike in the backcountry--typically wildcat hollow near Athens/Glouster--and you're isolated on the trail. Man alive...every snapping twig had me sitting up and thinking "is it on?"


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

Baloogala said:


> I did look it up and now I remember. My mother--who IS a paranoid person--wouldn't let me do much of anything until they caught the guy. I used to love running around in the woods and going to the Ohio River. Thing is, I grew up in the northern panhandle of WV...nowhere near this.
> 
> What I remember in hindsight is thinking how exaggerated it all became. While I certainly do not scoff at 5 lost lives, I remember hearing it was "somebody every night" (so a few hundred) and he was all over the place. Or how when somebody shoplifted at GB market (we called it "Jeebs") there was clearly an ax murderer on the loose.
> 
> The net affect is that it used to take me a while to settle down when camping. I like to hike in the backcountry--typically wildcat hollow near Athens/Glouster--and you're isolated on the trail. Man alive...every snapping twig had me sitting up and thinking "is it on?"


Those snapping twigs are just Sasquatch


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

fritoking said:


> Those snapping twigs are just Sasquatch


Lol. I haven't been out to the woods as much this year--last trip was back in May, where last year I went at least once per month (and I'll bet there is still a couple gallons of water hidden along the trail from where I drove to points where the road crosses so I didn't have to carry the whole way). It's really odd, since I do this before major ministry events (full disclosure--I'm a licensed pastor at Crossroads Community Church in Obetz, Ohio, but no worries...I will not preach here, not the proper forum) so I can quiet my brain. I've been too busy this year with, funny enough, major ministry events to get out. (And my son is in the HTHS marching band, so that keeps me hopping. Plus it has been too dadgum hot.)

What makes this especially funny is that I'm no cryptozoologist. I grew up hearing about "mothman" back home. Yet, one of the first times I took my kids with me (which, as an aside, makes me feel ancient since my oldest is 16 today), I remember waking up and thinking "I'm the sort of yokel (WV accent and all) that will see friggin' Bigfoot and say 'well...thar he wuz...lookin' like he was fetchin' up a fight or sumthin'" and not be believed. Heck, I wouldn't believe myself. Not sure why I thought about this around 3 in the morning deep in the woods at what is my favorite campsite. Nevertheless, I get up to use the restroom (why I have do this more in the woods in the chilled air, I'll never know) and while I'm simply enjoying the night air (and the whipoorwills...they are constant in the Wayne) I hear something weird...sort of like when whitetails snort or blow and I think "well...I'm already using the restroom, so it's okay if it scares the wits out of me." I'm sure it was probably a whitetail or whatever--and on consecutive hikes, I did see a bobcat, and once a tree tore the heck up like black bear do, though I've been told they're not in that area--but it was interesting. I mimicked the sound right back and went back to sleep. Really not sure, but chuckled at the thought of sasquatch anyway.

Enough diversion. Fished the Scioto yesterday and was skunked. Nary a bite and we threw quite a few things at them.

Edit: re-read and I may be confusing this with somebody else, since he killed somebody in Belmont county, where I fished a ton when I was younger at Belmont Lake (Barkcamp).


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

That shooter shot my mentor to jig fishing and Saugeye. Claude was a avid jig fisherman with the same love I have for Saugeyes. I was to meet him and go to Wills Creek that day last minute due to family illness did not go. The sickening feeling that went thru my body hearing that he had been shot and killed still haunts me to this day. Yep always be leary and on the watch while out there.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Sorry for your loss Troy, I knew you would chime in sooner or later.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

That said, and man I don't mean to ruffle any feathers, but we shouldn't be afraid to fish certain spots due to a perceived threat. IMO the Homeless aren't really a threat. Sure they might ask you for some change or a spare cigarette, but i've yet to hear of an Angler being robbed nor assaulted near Greenlawn-South.

Over the past few years i've been heavily targeting Greenlawn and the lower Scioto south of the confluence, mainly because it's the last stretch i've yet to explore.

I wont lie, i've walked out of numerous "sketchy" (hardcore sketchy) places @ 2:00am in the morning shaking in my britches, only to wind up fine. Perfectly fine. Not to mention a smile on my face due to all the fish I caught.

Absolutely be Leary and be cautious, but please don't let that keep you from experiencing some of the better Fishing Ohio has to offer.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Baloogala said:


> Lol. I haven't been out to the woods as much this year--last trip was back in May, where last year I went at least once per month (and I'll bet there is still a couple gallons of water hidden along the trail from where I drove to points where the road crosses so I didn't have to carry the whole way). It's really odd, since I do this before major ministry events (full disclosure--I'm a licensed pastor at Crossroads Community Church in Obetz, Ohio, but no worries...I will not preach here, not the proper forum) so I can quiet my brain. I've been too busy this year with, funny enough, major ministry events to get out. (And my son is in the HTHS marching band, so that keeps me hopping. Plus it has been too dadgum hot.)
> 
> What makes this especially funny is that I'm no cryptozoologist. I grew up hearing about "mothman" back home. Yet, one of the first times I took my kids with me (which, as an aside, makes me feel ancient since my oldest is 16 today), I remember waking up and thinking "I'm the sort of yokel (WV accent and all) that will see friggin' Bigfoot and say 'well...thar he wuz...lookin' like he was fetchin' up a fight or sumthin'" and not be believed. Heck, I wouldn't believe myself. Not sure why I thought about this around 3 in the morning deep in the woods at what is my favorite campsite. Nevertheless, I get up to use the restroom (why I have do this more in the woods in the chilled air, I'll never know) and while I'm simply enjoying the night air (and the whipoorwills...they are constant in the Wayne) I hear something weird...sort of like when whitetails snort or blow and I think "well...I'm already using the restroom, so it's okay if it scares the wits out of me." I'm sure it was probably a whitetail or whatever--and on consecutive hikes, I did see a bobcat, and once a tree tore the heck up like black bear do, though I've been told they're not in that area--but it was interesting. I mimicked the sound right back and went back to sleep. Really not sure, but chuckled at the thought of sasquatch anyway.
> 
> ...


I started getting the heebie-jeebies night fishing last year. This year it wasn't as bad, but I'd be lying if I said that I'm totally comfortable in the woods after dark. To me, every twig-snap to tree-fall is sasquatch, lol.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

fishslim said:


> That shooter shot my mentor to jig fishing and Saugeye. Claude was a avid jig fisherman with the same love I have for Saugeyes. I was to meet him and go to Wills Creek that day last minute due to family illness did not go. The sickening feeling that went thru my body hearing that he had been shot and killed still haunts me to this day. Yep always be leary and on the watch while out there.


Sorry....did not mean to bring up any painful memories.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

fishslim said:


> That shooter shot my mentor to jig fishing and Saugeye. Claude was a avid jig fisherman with the same love I have for Saugeyes. I was to meet him and go to Wills Creek that day last minute due to family illness did not go. The sickening feeling that went thru my body hearing that he had been shot and killed still haunts me to this day. Yep always be leary and on the watch while out there.


That is awful. We do need to be careful, even if, as others have said, we typically make it home.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

troy, sorry that happened man! But thanks for sharing again....
That's scary stuff!


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

Deazl666 said:


> I started getting the heebie-jeebies night fishing last year. This year it wasn't as bad, but I'd be lying if I said that I'm totally comfortable in the woods after dark. To me, every twig-snap to tree-fall is sasquatch, lol.


I'll tell you a funny story that happened to me and my dad. We camp at a friend's old farm in Washington county during deer season. It's all grown up and pretty thick. I don't like to be out in the woods when it's dark due to something that happened when I was younger. Any how, we camp in a pickup camper, keep all of our Coleman fuel and wood under the truck. We were cooking dinner one night on a little table and had a fire going when dad starts talking sasquatch stories because my cousins daughter is so into it she wants to be a cryptozoologist. So as we are taking Bigfoot we hear this weird loud scream across the drive , something we havent heard in 30 yrs of hunting there. We both looked at each other, then we hear a reply on our side, we both were like wtf. So I continue to cook...hear some rustling up the hill, and something flies out of the woods and hits the fuel cans UNDER the truck hard enough to dent them. My dad is just making excuses for it, so I go over and Stoke the fire...as I am I hear more rusting...I look with a flashlight and see nothing...I turn to the fire and a stick whizzes past my ear and sticks in the ground right beside the fire....I'll admit I got pretty creeped out, but nothing else happened.A and before anyone says it, no, there aren't any close homes with kids...lol


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

fritoking said:


> I'll tell you a funny story that happened to me and my dad. We camp at a friend's old farm in Washington county during deer season. It's all grown up and pretty thick. I don't like to be out in the woods when it's dark due to something that happened when I was younger. Any how, we camp in a pickup camper, keep all of our Coleman fuel and wood under the truck. We were cooking dinner one night on a little table and had a fire going when dad starts talking sasquatch stories because my cousins daughter is so into it she wants to be a cryptozoologist. So as we are taking Bigfoot we hear this weird loud scream across the drive , something we havent heard in 30 yrs of hunting there. We both looked at each other, then we hear a reply on our side, we both were like wtf. So I continue to cook...hear some rustling up the hill, and something flies out of the woods and hits the fuel cans UNDER the truck hard enough to dent them. My dad is just making excuses for it, so I go over and Stoke the fire...as I am I hear more rusting...I look with a flashlight and see nothing...I turn to the fire and a stick whizzes past my ear and sticks in the ground right beside the fire....I'll admit I got pretty creeped out, but nothing else happened.A and before anyone says it, no, there aren't any close homes with kids...lol


That'd be enough to send me packing. Off-off topic but does your first cousin once removed follow the work of Jeff Meldrum from Idaho State? He doing the most interesting work on the subject.


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

Deazl666 said:


> That'd be enough to send me packing. Off-off topic but does your first cousin once removed follow the work of Jeff Meldrum from Idaho State? He doing the most interesting work on the subject.


Yes....I do as well due to the aforementioned reason I don't like to be in the woods after dark. I listened to owl calls and bobcat calls, but we couldn't match up what we heard. It was strange


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

RiparianRanger said:


> Curious how you go about approaching the Scioto after dark. Are you wading, floating, or fishing from the bank? And are you scouting during the day with the intent to return at night?


Only a handful of Spots I consistently target after dark, mainly fishing from the bank, occasionally wading. Maybe 1 or two stretches I will actually wade "wade". Other then that im usually just fishing from the bank, or maybe a foot or two off.

Been fishing spots well after dark for years now, haven't had the first issue.

That said, back in the beginning of OGF (or maybe it was still back in the GFO days) there were two Anglers who were bound, gagged and robbed below Hoover late one night. Only major incident i've heard of.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

As a deer hunter, I have no fear of going into the woods in the pre-dawn darkness. Depending on where I'm hunting I might be going in 2 hours prior to light. I also, don't mind walking out after darkness falls. 

For me, it's a completely different thing when it comes to fishing. I just feel like a lot of access points to creeks, rivers and lowheads are obvious spots for an incident. It completely creeps me out. It's why I almost never night fish.


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

crittergitter said:


> As a deer hunter, I have no fear of going into the woods in the pre-dawn darkness. Depending on where I'm hunting I might be going in 2 hours prior to light. I also, don't mind walking out after darkness falls.
> 
> For me, it's a completely different thing when it comes to fishing. I just feel like a lot of access points to creeks, rivers and lowheads are obvious spots for an incident. It completely creeps me out. It's why I almost never night fish.


As I have said I had an experience that caused my dislike ,not exactly fear, of the woods at dark. Fishing isn't as bad, tho I dislike wading at night.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

crittergitter said:


> As a deer hunter, I have no fear of going into the woods in the pre-dawn darkness. Depending on where I'm hunting I might be going in 2 hours prior to light. I also, don't mind walking out after darkness falls.
> 
> For me, it's a completely different thing when it comes to fishing. I just feel like a lot of access points to creeks, rivers and lowheads are obvious spots for an incident. It completely creeps me out. It's why I almost never night fish.


For me the worst is fishing below a dam or any running water that keeps you from hearing things walk up on you. I look over my shoulder every cast


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I will say, there was 1 time that gave me pause. It was Saturday of gun hunting, and I arrived extra early at this spot way back in. So, I get out of the truck and it's a super crisp, cold morning without a stitch of wind. I was thinking, "this is going to be a great morning!" I had a to walk past a couple open fields to get back into the woods I was going to. The first field, I stepped 3 feet into it and in the woods across the way about 200 yards away or so a coyote let out a long, bone chilling howl. I'll admit that I stopped and felt the hair on the back of my neck stand straight up. Then, proceeded on into my set up.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

crittergitter said:


> As a deer hunter, I have no fear of going into the woods in the pre-dawn darkness. Depending on where I'm hunting I might be going in 2 hours prior to light. I also, don't mind walking out after darkness falls.
> 
> For me, it's a completely different thing when it comes to fishing. I just feel like a lot of access points to creeks, rivers and lowheads are obvious spots for an incident. It completely creeps me out. It's why I almost never night fish.


You truly are a sitting duck. And, if your car is visible at the side of the road, you've effectively advertised your presence. Hopefully my bear spray and tactical blade would be enough to deter or buy me enough time to retreat.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

one y


fritoking said:


> I ALWAYS think of the times when Thomas Lee Dillon was shooting people in the areas we fished often...there's a spot on one of my favorite rivers that is a long stretch upstream from an old steel bridge in the middle of nowhere...my buddy and I would fish it a lot. Every time a car or truck would stop on that bridge and watch us it was unnerving. We would crouch a bit and Wade or paddle to the side if they sat there more than two or three minutes. We actually fished wills Creek the day after he shot a guy there.


 a few years ago me and a couple buddies were crappie fishing at deleware lake, we ran my boat way up the river under the 229 bridge. Its all woods in that area, we were anchored fishing a log jam when I noticed a guy sneaking through the woods with a rifle on his back. he was going tree to tree almost seemed like he was sneaking up on us, what made it scary is he was wearing blue jeans and a jean jacket, not hunting clothes. he was well within 50 to 6o yards of us standing behind a tree and we got freaked out. I fired the motor and we hauled ass but we had to drive buy him, my buddies got low in the boat and I flew by wide open, nothing happened but it scared the crap out of us. Id say that was 10 years ago.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow. I have to be honest, though--I've never felt sufficiently skittish to bolt. Like I said, though, there are the odd times that I do make sure I have the .40 with me, though.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Me in the woods at night...


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

Seriously, Deaz...it's no big deal. Last time I went--back in May--I hiked in 6 miles and was sufficiently isolated. Great way to clear the mind. I typically sit around and read a lot. The only downside was the cicada hatch...these things were climbing all over my tent. My goal is to get a camping hammock soon (they don't cost much) so I don't keep wrecking my back on the floor. I plan on going back out, finally, on the 28th.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

RiparianRanger said:


> Scouted during the day first, right? Asking more from the perspective of being able to see what you are fishing without lighting it up with the headlamp and scaring everything off.


Scouting during the day 100x over


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

*1) Between O'Shay (sic) and Griggs- what is average depth? Typical substrate?*

Not as Familiar with this stretch, but I can tell you it is relatively shallow and near 100% rock bottom.
*
2) Between Griggs and the confluence (same questions as above)?*

River runs much, much deeper. Numerous deep holes/pools, (approaching 20ft in a few spots). Mostly rock bottom, but some mud bottom pools, along with some significant gravel deposits.

*3) And from the confluence to Greenlawn (same as above)?*

Haven't fished this Strech that much, Zach Pahl knows it better then anyone.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

RiparianRanger said:


> And with depth being a relative term, what would be considered a deep, wintering hole on the above mentioned sections? For example, if you can find 4-5' of water in the creeks I consider that deep. I imagine the Scioto is some multiple of this, correct?


Really can't comment on Wintering holes as I don't fish for Smallmouth over the Winter. I can't tell you this much though, there's plenty of Deep holes (close to 20ft) for them to over Winter in on the Scioto. Plenty.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

I will add for some stretches below the outer belt, where I typically go--there are many spots of gravel bottom, though it is mixed depending on where you are at. My primary area has a hole around 9 feet deep, though surrounding--depending on the flow--is typically mid-thigh on me (I'm 6'1" with fairly long legs). There are also many spots where the water barely gets over my ankles.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## zack pahl (Mar 8, 2009)

Saugeyefisher said:


> "Beware of bums"<Lol.....
> The few times I've been down there lately I havnt met a mean person yet... Ha I get more spooked when I go to secluded damns in se Ohio....
> Haha I will admit though. Being down that concrete hill at 4am I keep thinking im going to look back up and see a ax carrying clown....


MIGHTY was referring to the area north of (above) the Dam on the West bank of the river. And I can confirm his claim. There's a pretty sizable homeless encampment between 71 and the river just south of the 70 bridge. You can see all of the tents in the winter from the freeway just before the Split. I've never had any issues with anyone, but then again; I never venture any further than the end of the abandoned road for that very reason. There's enough people back there to make ME feel like I'm trespassing on their property!


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Spot on @acklac7. We explored a lot of that same water and I met many of the folks living on the river. Just people. Hell all of us would like to live on the river, these guys actually do it. Would be nice if people were more mindful of picking up their trash, but I'm going to fill the boat anyway and I can't begin to understand what their life is like. The community that exist(s)(ed) somewhere right near downtown was a thriving community in some respects, I admired it.

I've had some moments meeting up with people on the river wherein the adrenalin kicked in a bit due to a weapon or demeanor, but I don't exactly look like an easy target either so never had problems with anyone. I feel badly for those that have. Its a sacred place, an awful place to have your day ruined. 

I had never heard that story before @fishslim, my condolences friend.

Ryan



acklac7 said:


> That said, and man I don't mean to ruffle any feathers, but we shouldn't be afraid to fish certain spots due to a perceived threat. IMO the Homeless aren't really a threat. Sure they might ask you for some change or a spare cigarette, but i've yet to hear of an Angler being robbed nor assaulted near Greenlawn-South.
> 
> Over the past few years i've been heavily targeting Greenlawn and the lower Scioto south of the confluence, mainly because it's the last stretch i've yet to explore.
> 
> ...


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I grew up riding my bike to small Lake Erie feeder creeks on the east side of Cleveland fishing for stray steelhead (think Euclid creek and smaller), at the time these creeks received very little pressure because many steelhead fisherman (specifically the ones with fly rods) where afraid to go into the neighborhoods these creeks ran through. I caught some monster Steelies in those days , and even a couple Coho. Worst thing that ever happened to me was my bike got stolen once, but it was still worth it , lots of great memories. Compared to that the area south of Greenlawn is Murifield Village IMO. Just make sure you don't leave valuables in plane site in your car, the softball folks tell me brake in's are a big problem.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Mighty, that's Scioto Boulevard, or it was. I have pics from before they cleaned it out but they're not on this computer. Looked like it used to be city park land, with the concrete picnic tables. The storm sewer lids are (were) dated 1959 so it must have been pretty new when I-71 cut Scioto off a little way upstream.

All kinds of stuff was dumped back there, and the honeysuckle choked out everything.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

FOSR, there's still one of the concrete tables back there. The company that I work for has been there since the late 1800's and they have some pictures of that whole area (even some aireal shots) from probably around the 1950's or earlier even some before Berliner was the park that it is today.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

While we're at it, those bridge supports standing by themselves downstream a ways from Greenlawn are from a rail spur that used to run to the sewage treatment plant.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

No but I would guess it's unpredictable for wading since the river tends to form bars and dig holes. I've been along there, and farther south, when it's really low and you can see many places where at normal levels it would drop from 2 feet to 8 feet in depth within a single step because it scours out so much. No wonder people drown in it.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I certainly wouldn't wade it around those old bridge pillars. From the bank the water looked quite deep and there was plenty of current and I noticed a lot of slippery weeds/mossy stuff growing on rocks that day as I was in and out of the water some but no more than ankle deep.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

The Scioto South of Greenlawn is not wadable. Just assume go wade the Ohio River.


----------



## Bullgill hunter (Oct 4, 2014)

N


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

A few years ago a friend and I were dragging the canoe over a riffle below Griggs and he went from knee-deep to shoulder-deep in one step.


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

FOSR said:


> A few years ago a friend and I were dragging the canoe over a riffle below Griggs and he went from knee-deep to shoulder-deep in one step.


I know that riffle!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

USMC-BUCKEYE said:


> I know that riffle!


Best riffle ever!


----------

